# Desktop eyecandy Vista can only dream of :D



## Andrew Green (Feb 24, 2007)

[yt]bYsxaMyFV2Y[/yt]

I think the point goes to Linux on making things pretty 

"Ubuntu 6.10 desktop with Beryl XGL and Kiba-Dock."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 24, 2007)

Now that rocks!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Feb 24, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> [yt]bYsxaMyFV2Y[/yt]
> 
> I think the point goes to Linux on making things pretty
> 
> "Ubuntu 6.10 desktop with Beryl XGL and Kiba-Dock."


 
that looks totally awesome!!


----------



## crushing (Feb 24, 2007)

That's really cool!  I wonder what the system requirements are to do all that?

I just downloaded Ubuntu yesterday.  I'm running it in a Virtual PC session to check it out.  If you try Ubuntu in a VPC session check out this doc.  It say for VPC 2004, but it also applies to VPC 2007.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 24, 2007)

Vista is *so* four years ago


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 24, 2007)

crushing said:


> That's really cool!  I wonder what the system requirements are to do all that?
> 
> I just downloaded Ubuntu yesterday.  I'm running it in a Virtual PC session to check it out.  If you try Ubuntu in a VPC session check out this doc.  It say for VPC 2004, but it also applies to VPC 2007.



A fairly good video card 

It's been done on fairly low system specs, but it does need a 3d accelerated video card.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 14, 2007)

That is insane, I so want it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 14, 2007)

Well I got it 

Not fully stable yet, some crashes occur.  Minor, recoverable ones though, not full restart ones.  Changing screen resolution is one thing that usually kills it.

It also doesn't co-operate fully with Myth-TV, I still get the panels in Gnome, although apparently KDE + Beryl + MythTV works a little better on that issue.


----------

